# The Rooster Song



## Blueridge Believer (Jun 3, 2009)

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDqUhdvEujI]YouTube - The Rooster Song[/ame]


----------



## PresbyDane (Jun 3, 2009)




----------

